# Christmas Spoils?



## rockstar99 (Dec 24, 2010)

What have you gotten so far?

So far I have:
Monster Hunter Portable 3
Sonic Colors
The Humble Indie Bundle

Tomorrow hopefully I should be getting an iPod Touch 4g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What bout you guys?


----------



## tijntje_7 (Dec 24, 2010)

I got...
err...
nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I won't either.


----------



## rofflwaffls (Dec 24, 2010)

Getting a shit sweet headset (Plantronics Gamecon 777 R2)


----------



## nico445 (Dec 24, 2010)

nothing. i got a used xbox 360 for sinterklaas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (kinda like a dutch santa)


----------



## zeromac (Dec 24, 2010)

A awesome gamepad for my PC
a 500gb external harddrive
$200


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 24, 2010)

Couple of Steam Games
TONS OF BOOKS
Micro SD Card
Awesome Laptop Sleeve


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2010)

Nothing at all and I do not really want anything. 

A DSi was going to be bought for me but I hate those things without backward compatibility. I like my EZ 3in1.

Do not quote this reply to say anything silly or witty.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 24, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> Nothing at all and I do not really want anything.
> 
> A DSi was going to be bought for me but I hate those things without backward compatibility. I like my EZ 3in1.
> 
> Do not quote this reply to say anything silly or witty.


Actually they need the extra space for the camera and extra RAM and CPU.
lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm only 100% sure i'm getting a Headset, that's all i've seen.


----------



## lolzed (Dec 24, 2010)

A PS3 and some nice games


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 24, 2010)

Nothing...

Getting myself a GBAtemp DSTWO though


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 24, 2010)

Nothing. And I don't think I'll receive something. But I'll maybe ask my dad for a 3DS preorder


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 24, 2010)

3D Dot Game Heroes and a Black Wii Motion+ before they get sold out, Mario All Stars, and my Wii getting soft modded.

Compared to last year, this was a quiet Christmas. Can't even believe it's the end of the year...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 24, 2010)

One of my friends gave me a scarf and some gum. It's actually really nice though, although now I feel obligated to buy her something.

Nothing else though, I really don't get Christmas gifts until Christmas Day, outside of the ones I get during my dad's family's Christmas Eve party. But I think I know that I'm getting Magic cards out the hoo-hah. Rather confidant I got a box (36 packs) from my parents and odds are my cousins got me some more. Still waiting for my paycheck to come in though so that I can (hopefully) buy another box.

It's cardboard crack.

EDIT: And I might get a new cell phone and plan. I know I'm getting one since my dad told me he was gonna put me on his plan (since my mom's plan is crap) and said he was gonna get me a new phone, but I don't know if it'll be on Christmas or sometime next year. Hopefully it's soon, I really want to stay in the loop with my friends. My current cell phone is a dinosaur and the plan on it's terrible. New plan should be unlimited texting, unlimited calling after 7pm (but like 1,000 shared minutes between me, my dad, my dad's partner, my cousin, and her husband), and I think unlimited web. Nice.


----------



## hunter291 (Dec 24, 2010)

money for "forced saving" on my bank account (which my mother has control over, so i will never see it)

from my father (he's the cool one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) two fantasy books and a book about the whole history of star wars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (i'm a star wars fan) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




like every year, mother gives me something that i will never see and father makes me happy


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 24, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> One of my friends gave me a scarf and some gum. It's actually really nice though, although now I feel obligated to buy her something.
> 
> Nothing else though, I really don't get Christmas gifts until Christmas Day, outside of the ones I get during my dad's family's Christmas Eve party. But I think I know that I'm getting Magic cards out the hoo-hah. Rather confidant I got a box (36 packs) from my parents and odds are my cousins got me some more. Still waiting for my paycheck to come in though so that I can (hopefully) buy another box.
> 
> *It's cardboard crack.*


I KNOW RIGHT! Half my damn purchases this year was just trading cards! In particular, Yu-Gi-Oh, haven't gotten round to Magic. I want to check it out though.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 24, 2010)

So far, I've gotten:

- Rock Band 3 Keyboard
- New kitten!  It's obviously for the whole family, but still awesome.  We have another cat, who happens to be female, and this one is male...Hurr hurr.
- Dinner at a restaurant.  Not really a present, but my dad took me and my brother to eat at this nice restaurant around here, and we went in a limo (He works for a limo company...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 24, 2010)

Just bought L4D GOTY from Steam for 9 bucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also think my dad got me a Blackberry XD


----------



## Etalon (Dec 24, 2010)

DSi XL. 
Lots of cigarettes.
Chocolate (I hate chocolate, but nobody knows that).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 24, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to say, Magic is a far superior game. A lot more strategy than Yu-Gi-Oh. It's just damn expensive though. I probably got back into the Magic scene in October and have bought a fat pack and 8 other packs of Magic cards since. And I don't really get much money. If everything goes right, but years end, I'll have gotten 88 packs of Magic cards (72 packs from 2 boxes, 8 from the fat pack, and 8 from the other packs). That's 1,320 cards. Sad thing is, if I get the right cards, I could probably sell not even half of them and get my money back. Magic cards are collectible and sell for shit loads of money, even brand new.

EDIT: I highly suggest getting into it if you have friends that play it or want to play it. Only thing is that probably won't be able to have a good deck until a couple of years of learning good deck building skills, good selection of cards, and equal-leveled friends.


----------



## geminisama (Dec 24, 2010)

Nothing, and probably nothing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My friend sent me a stick of RAM I couldn't use, if that counts.


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hmmm...

• PS3 Slim (add me! naglaro00)
• 3D Dot Game Heroes
• BlazBlue: Continuum Shift
• Final Fantasy XIII
• Gran Turismo 5 Prologue 
• Soul Calibur IV


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 24, 2010)

Probably just some clothes. I mostly like to give out gifts could care less about what I get since if there's something I really want I just got get it myself.


----------



## Issac (Dec 24, 2010)

Is this thread for those who have took a sneek peek at your gifts? Or is it just a "Look what I got!"-thread? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Since we celebrate on christmas eve here in Sweden, i'll get my gifts today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't checked what it is though, so I don't know yet... But I will tell you later!


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 24, 2010)

Since this is the first Christmas in a while when I've been working and thus had enough cash to buy things for other people, I've focussed more on being generous this year than my usual self. So I bought my dad a light up disco drinks coaster (he has a love of daft gadgets with lights) and loaned my brother the money to get dad the new Tron game on PS3 he wanted, I bought my brother a golf game he wanted for PSP and an Indiana Jones doll (he's alarmingly childish for a 37 year old) and I got my 7 year old nephew a Star Wars toy gun of some kind and LittleBig Planet for his PSP.

As for what I expect to recieve in return, I suspect my dad has rather pointlessly got me RUSE for PS3 after I commented on its decent use of Move controls, even though since we have a house full of children throughout Christmas and when that finishes he'll be sat playing Tron, getting me a PS3 game is entirely wasted money in the grand scheme of things. Unless he's got me a PS3 to go with it he's wasting his time. My brother has probably got me a DVD box set of either Indiana Jones or Back to the Future as I commented on seeking both of them at some point during a previous paycheck. I don't expect anything from anyone else in my family.

As for what my friends give and recieve this year, I got Kai a remote control plane, dunno what he got me. And what Amelia and I exchange during the holidays in none of your damn business. Everyone else is too busy with their own shit these days so I doubt I'll see much else. Still, it's largely irrelevant since everything I wanted or needed I bought with my wages anyway, including my rather nice new jacket which cost me more than a week's pay.

But all the same, merry christmas to all. Hope you all get whatever it is you feel you need to be happy. Personally I'd have had a merrier time if Team Cyclops had released the new firmware BEFORE I dropped 28 quid on Golden Sun, but such is life I suppose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toodles.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 24, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> Is this thread for those who have took a sneek peek at your gifts? Or is it just a "Look what I got!"-thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Usually people start getting things from christmas eve so just keep posting as you keep getting more


----------



## Satangel (Dec 24, 2010)

I've gotten some new clothes and 50 euros. That's it, it's like that every year and I honestly don't care. 
Clothes are always nice to have


----------



## Forstride (Dec 24, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> And what Amelia and I exchange during the holidays in none of your damn business.


I have a few good guesses.


----------



## emigre (Dec 24, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Hmmm...
> 
> *• PS3 Slim (add me! naglaro00)*



Added.

We don't celebrate Christmas at our house so I've never received any presents, but I did buy myself some games recently.

Half Life Antrology (Steam)
GTA II (Steam)
Devil May Cry 3 (PS2)
Red Dead Redemption (PS3)
Valkyria Chronicles (PS3)


----------



## geminisama (Dec 24, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopscotch and eggnogg.


----------



## monkat (Dec 24, 2010)

A 3DS from GBAtemp!


No? Oh...


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 24, 2010)

Wont know until Saturday, but I honestly don't care anymore. I got my Xmas Present back in October, and whatever my gf gives me on Saturday. 

I'm supposed to be getting a new computer with a 500gb Harddrive and a brand new motherboard, but I have to give them two six packs of beer, some vodka and a couple huge cans of Fosters for it, so it's not really a christmas gift.


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 24, 2010)

I got a cold as a present. Celebrating with my clogged sinuses and sore throat!


----------



## unnkown95 (Dec 24, 2010)

android running phone for att


----------



## monkat (Dec 24, 2010)

I got a dreamcast from my girlfriend


----------



## unnkown95 (Dec 24, 2010)

oh i also got a ps3 but i sort of bought it for my self


----------



## Daidude (Dec 24, 2010)

So far...

-Socks
-Milka
-mp3 player/ipod/iphone/mobile phone speakers (i don't own any of those apart from a mobile so it was a bit pointless)
-Nice Trainers
-and best of all a HTC Wildfire on Payg!!

Still loads more presents for christmas day though!


----------



## unnkown95 (Dec 24, 2010)

how is the wildfire


----------



## Daidude (Dec 24, 2010)

unnkown95 said:
			
		

> how is the wildfire



Great and I've got Android 2.2 on it now!


----------



## bowlofspiders (Dec 24, 2010)

So far I know I will be getting:
PS3 + move bundle
Metal Gear Solid 4.
Sonic's ultimate genesis collection
The Sly Collection
A few items on TF2
Money
HD TV
And I don't know what else I might be getting from my family.


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 24, 2010)

On my final day of school before Christmas break, I was surprised to find that many of my friends had gotten me gifts, out of the blue. Of course, presents are meant to be given as a surprise, but I was especially caught off-guard by the fact that I had never received gifts from them in previous years.

In total, I received a Simpsons comic book, a DVD of one of those old Japanese Monster movies, a Yoshi doll ( I asked her if she had to play the Trendy Game to get it, she was not amused), and some awesome Mario-themed candy.

On one hand, I'm flattered by this sudden flood of gifts from all of my best buddies. On the other, I now feel obligated to return all their favors. So I'm going to go out and buy their gifts tonight, and drive down to their houses to deliver them. I know I'll probably be a nuisance, considering it's Christmas Eve, but I feel that unrequited gift-giving is totally lame. Curse you, moral values!

In the realm of what I'm expecting tomorrow, I know for sure that I'll be opening an iPod Touch 4, and an Adventure Time themed shirt. It's not that I snoop, rather, I ended up encountering both of their boxes while I was getting the mail. Despite these unintentional spoilers, I'm still quite stoked.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 24, 2010)

No idea what I got as I didn't write up a list so all the stuff I get, will be a surprise. WHICH IS HOW IT SHOULD BE.


----------



## geminisama (Dec 24, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> On my final day of school before Christmas break, I was surprised to find that many of my friends had gotten me gifts, out of the blue. Of course, presents are meant to be given as a surprise, but I was especially caught off-guard by the fact that I had never received gifts from them in previous years.
> 
> In total, I received a Simpsons comic book, a DVD of one of those old Japanese Monster movies, a Yoshi doll ( I asked her if she had to play the Trendy Game to get it, she was not amused), and some awesome Mario-themed candy.
> 
> ...



I just might have to grinch out, and take that shirt.


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 24, 2010)

So far have received:
A Musical Thong (my friends have a manic sense of humour. They got each other a load of underwear too. They're girls btw before you start panickinc about the company I keep)
Buzz Lightyear Bath Wash (Pot luck from the work Secret Santa. Pretty good Buzz lightyear statue too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
A box of chocolates (from my Boss)
Sheridan A200 Les Paul Copy + Amp (combined congratz on doing well in exams and Christmas present)

When i wake up tomorrow I will have a bit more of a haul.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm getting an unspecified amount of money, probably in the $100-$300 range. I'm definitely getting a DS Lite (My phat has tinny speakers, a huge scratch on the touch screen, poor battery capacity and a busted mic), an SNES, and a few games I've been wanting, like Banjo-Kazooie for the N64. I have no idea what I'll spend the rest on.


----------



## Sephi (Dec 24, 2010)

$25 fye gift card (


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 24, 2010)

i got some dvds and blu rays cash and toiletries, nothing special.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 25, 2010)

Got some more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Skullcandy Earphones
2G Flash Drive
Wallet
Baller
Cellphone Case Thing
Plants vs. Zombies Shirt
A Pokemon Manga
An expensive looking pen


----------



## zeromac (Dec 25, 2010)

Trying to think of what to spend my $200 on


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 25, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Trying to think of what to spend my $200 on


I know.


A SHITLOAD OF GAMES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





For my "Christmas" (I don't celebrate it, actually), I thought I just got a hard drive. I actually got a 4 GB SD card too! 


WOOT!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 25, 2010)

iPod Touch 4g
Blackberry Bold
PSP Case
MHP3
NFS Shift on PSP
L4D GOTY
Humble Indie Bundle
Chocolate
Sonic Colors
GTA 2
$25 so far

All i may get now is a bit more money but with an ipod and blackberry im a happy kid


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 25, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> iPod Touch 4g
> Blackberry Bold
> PSP Case
> MHP3
> ...



Jesus, talk about being spoiled rotten.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 25, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought the iPod
GTA 2 was for free
Indie Bundle was free
I bought Sonic Colors and MHP3
Everything else of gifts... not really spoiled


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 25, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> I bought the iPod
> GTA 2 was for free
> Indie Bundle was free
> I bought Sonic Colors and MHP3
> Everything else of gifts... not really spoiled


Still, that's kinda spoiled.

I'd be lucky if I got gifts at all.


----------



## Nyutan (Dec 25, 2010)

A bunch of Games on Steam.. I'll edit and list them later if anyone's interested.
4GB of Ram
Uhh I got a remote lightswitch from Thinkgeek.com and 25 dollars from my Grandpa.

Merry Tempmas!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 25, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's still over a couple hundred o.0


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 25, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its about 300 but trust me there are guys that get $500+ on christmas eve and more during christmas


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 25, 2010)

Finally, I got some presents. Got some perfume (1 Million), a DVD (Casshern, live-movie based on the anime Neo-Human Casshern) and an iGhost (it looks like a pac-man ghost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only thing is I do not have an iDevice so I have to use it with the jack, and so the play/pause, forward/backward buttons are useless. I'll maybe buy an iTouch next week)


----------



## .Chris (Dec 25, 2010)

6th Generation iPod Nano 8GB.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 25, 2010)

ROCKSTAR HIJACKED MY THREAD!!! xD

I got:
FYE Giftcard
Son Of Aurelius - The Farthest Reaches CD

so far


----------



## awssk8er (Dec 25, 2010)

I got a $300 Ion Drumset (I had to pay $100 for it). 

I got it about a month ago as an early Christmas present.

Also, my brother bought me Battlefield: Bad Company 2.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 25, 2010)

$25->$30


----------



## Scott-105 (Dec 25, 2010)

I might be getting Kinect. I'm pretty excited about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, I'll probably get some clothing, maybe a book or two, and some money.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 25, 2010)

A mini air powered nerf
A complete book series of narnia,all 7
A second generation techdeck
A magnifiying glass
A jar of chocolates
A box of Chips ahoy
And a jar of chocolates 
A humble indie pack 2 [I have two of them and one still unredeemed[who wants it, pm me]]
A pack of butter finger
A pack of nestle crunch


----------



## Hakoda (Dec 25, 2010)

So far, Russian candy (rlly yumeh) and a pair of fuzzy gloves


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 25, 2010)

NINTENDO WII 
LINE 6 POD X3 LIVE
and a pair of socks!!!!!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm bored so I will list everything I got precisely.

Half Life 2
Humble Indie Bundle 2
Audiosurf
Super Meat Boy
Laptop Sleeve
Skullcandy Earphones
2 GB Micro SD Card
2 GB Kingston Flash Drive
Cellphone Holder
Safe Haven
Bible Code
The Secret
Wicked (still haven't gone around to reading this one)
Leather Wallet
Fuzzy Dice
Frendship Necklace
Slideshow of my moments with my friends (awww...)
Cellphone Strap
Bear Figurine
Family Size Pan Pizza
German Chocolates
Baller (Reads FUCKYEA)
Mini Flashlight
Flip Flops
Plants vs. Zombies T-Shirt
USB Mouse
A Pair of Goggles
Polo Shirt (just my style)
Lenses for my Glasses
Blank Tapes
A Pen

I bought like half of these myself, but they count since I used the money they gave me.


----------



## rook2King (Dec 25, 2010)

I think maybe a cheap mp3 player...
[Just need something to listen to music on, don't need any of that extra ipod crap (got a dsi for games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)]
And some money.
Yay!!!!!!!!!!!
By the way merry christmas everyone!!!!!!!! [& GBAtemp]


----------



## EvangelionEX (Dec 25, 2010)

SCDS2 WOOHOO.


----------



## kingofgamesgx (Dec 25, 2010)

Samsung 63" 1080P 8000 series 3D Plasma TV
Tv wall mount
Sony sound bar
3D blu ray player
it all installed and set up
Misc PS3 games
energizer charger station for PS3
2 $50 PSN cards
a GBAtemp SCDS2

thats about the jist of what i got

lol i have waited many years for a Christmas like this (i don't get stuff like this every year hell i would be lucky to get 1/10th of i what i got here any other year)


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 25, 2010)

Add on to that, I got 2 Anata CD's and a $25 Target giftcard, and $20 for the band


----------



## geminisama (Dec 25, 2010)

AWH SHIT, MY FIRST PRESENT; my friend is buying me some time for Xbawks Live.


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 25, 2010)

Well, yesterday I got my DSi XL Midnight Blue (Gamestop ran out of other colors...?) from my girlfriend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bwahaha yes I know a lot of people don't like it but my DS Lite had my eyes squinting for Golden Sun and various other games and this is the best present I've gotten since my gameboy color w/ pokemon blue. :3

Oh, and I have a Supercard DSTWO (originally for my DS Lite), so suck it easy Nintendo.


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 25, 2010)

Quad-core laptop
Nerdkit
Books a plenty
Candies
Monies
So I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 25, 2010)

Well once again my family proves to be utter retarded cheapskate scum, same as every year. I put a lot of time, thought and money into everyone's presents this year. What did I get in return? Two boxes of deodorant (the traditional cheap cop-out 'present') and as I suspected my dad got me RUSE. The thing is, I was intrigued by it because it used the Move controls fairly well and having tried to play it with the pad, I found it didn't flow as well and fell into 'generic' territory. So what does the stupid cunt do? Buys me the 360 version. And then to add insult to injury he's removed the purchase seal (GAME seal all their things so you can't return them if you just finish it quickly, the seal has to be intact) and 'lost' the receipt, probably in an ill concieved attempt to cover up the fact that it's a pre-owned copy, despite him forgetting to remove the pre-owned label from the back of the box thus rendering his endeavours entirely pointless. So I can't even swap it over for the playable version. What a fucking waste of time and resources. Fuck Christmas and everything it stands for. Fuck it right up the arse. I go the extra mile to be nice for once and what do I get out of it? Cheap worthless crap and a chest infection. And the best part? I have to go to work tomorrow. Oh fucking joy. FUCK EVERYTHING. Especially all those whose parents actually give a shit about them.


----------



## dreamseller (Dec 25, 2010)

from mother & bro
headphones
earbuds
fake ipod nano 5g 2gb
fake ipod nano 3g 4gb
from my father
wifi network
2gb microsd for my r4
apple keyboard
fisheye lense
gf
pack of my favourite cigs
a pair of glasses


----------



## Midna (Dec 25, 2010)

kingofgamesgx said:
			
		

> Samsung 63" 1080P 8000 series 3D Plasma TV
> Tv wall mount
> Sony sound bar
> 3D blu ray player
> ...


We all hate you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, 1:24 AM here. No loot for a few more hours.


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 25, 2010)

And so it is Christmas day in bonnie Scotland and I have received:
An iLuv iPod Dock/Alarm clock
Kick Ass
Assassin's Creed: Renaissance (Book)
Michael Mcintyre Life and Laughing
A couple of shirts
An Abbey Road mug
And most importantly....
CHOCOLATE!!!!


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Dec 25, 2010)

I got...
Harry potter book collection (my old set was falling to pieces... bloody kids)
Big Bang theory season 1
Supernatural season 1,2+3
2 Call of duty black ops tops
scrubs season 2
Lava Lamp
Plasma Orb
A pet scorpion!!!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 25, 2010)

Woke up this morning to find a Mario DSi XL but turns out its for my brother not that i care as I have one already.I also used up all $50 i got on gifts for others which sucks because i needed some steam games.I jailbroke my iPod few hours ago with redsn0w and im loving it, facetime works well and the camera is  amazing... way better than my blackberry and Dsi XL.Gonna play sonic colors now, hope its good... love this christmas but 08 was the best


----------



## Forstride (Dec 25, 2010)

Well, this morning I got some chocolate, two pairs of pants, and a mini-fridge.  I got most of my big stuff already, and I'm getting an iPod Touch 4G tomorrow when stores are open.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 25, 2010)

well for christmas i got:
New TV (Hisense 26" HDTV)
$20 itunes credit
2 new Shirts
2 new pairs of shorts
FFVII: Dirge Of Cerberus
and 4 new PS3 games (Mirrors Edge, Oblivion GOTY, Uncharted: Drakes Fortune and Brutal Legend)


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 25, 2010)

I got so far (I will be getting more later on)
Nintendo DsiXL Special Edition
Sonic Colors Ds (I will be taking it back for Sonic Colors Wii)
Clothes

Also, here is a Pic of all the Ds's I own


Spoiler


----------



## Eighteen (Dec 25, 2010)

Eighteen's got a few clothes and Lottttsssss of beeeer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 25, 2010)

Woke up to a stuffed up head and sore throat not exactly what I wanted but it sure did try to spoil my Xmas morning. 

Any way my wife got my son and I matching air hogs and a pair of nerf machine guns. Sweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Time to play war.


----------



## Langin (Dec 25, 2010)

Tetris party deluxe which I hate as the hell! >.> Well my parents are willing to trade it at my local game store.


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 25, 2010)

$600!!!!

YAY!

The rest of my gifts are clothes...


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 25, 2010)

Rockstar pack(steam) from my sister. 
Hdmi cable for my pc from my other sister.
£50 from my mum.

Awesome gifts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wasn't expecting anything.

Told them not to buy me anything, they still did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I spent about £500 on my family mostly my niece. However I didn't really want anything. I can get it myself, I would rather give things to other people. I'm not ungratful for the gifts I recieved, sorry if I sound that way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merry Christmas

Once your over 16, You tend to not want your parents spending much on you.


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 25, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Well once again my family proves to be utter retarded cheapskate scum, same as every year. I put a lot of time, thought and money into everyone's presents this year. What did I get in return? Two boxes of deodorant (the traditional cheap cop-out 'present') and as I suspected my dad got me RUSE. The thing is, I was intrigued by it because it used the Move controls fairly well and having tried to play it with the pad, I found it didn't flow as well and fell into 'generic' territory. So what does the stupid cunt do? Buys me the 360 version. And then to add insult to injury he's removed the purchase seal (GAME seal all their things so you can't return them if you just finish it quickly, the seal has to be intact) and 'lost' the receipt, probably in an ill concieved attempt to cover up the fact that it's a pre-owned copy, despite him forgetting to remove the pre-owned label from the back of the box thus rendering his endeavours entirely pointless. So I can't even swap it over for the playable version. What a fucking waste of time and resources. Fuck Christmas and everything it stands for. Fuck it right up the arse. I go the extra mile to be nice for once and what do I get out of it? Cheap worthless crap and a chest infection. And the best part? I have to go to work tomorrow. Oh fucking joy. FUCK EVERYTHING. Especially all those whose parents actually give a shit about them.



Well if that's all they can afford... What age are you m8? It would be diffrent if your family is loaded with cash? seems to me they aren't! You should be happy your dad tried his best and got you a game. Returning gifts is selfish. I spent 3x as much as I recieved and I'm more happy than I would be if it was the other way around.

Whoops! sorry for double post.


----------



## monkat (Dec 25, 2010)

My lord everyone here is spoiled....you didn't get the present you wanted so you throw a tantrum online? God damn....

I got a dreamcast and two awesome shirts from my girlfriend, my parents got me a suitcase, a razor kit, and a tooth brush. Also a gothy studded belt. My favorite? No! But you don't see me whining about it...


----------



## Potticus (Dec 25, 2010)

32" Vizio LCD HDTV
2 sets of skullcandy earbuds
Chocolate
An Oklahoma University Longsleeve shirt

That's about it.


----------



## murkurie (Dec 25, 2010)

Mario DSi XL
Droid X
Office Chair
Lego
candy
12 pack of classic soda


----------



## geminisama (Dec 25, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Well once again my family proves to be utter retarded cheapskate scum, same as every year. I put a lot of time, thought and money into everyone's presents this year. What did I get in return? Two boxes of deodorant (the traditional cheap cop-out 'present') and as I suspected my dad got me RUSE. The thing is, I was intrigued by it because it used the Move controls fairly well and having tried to play it with the pad, I found it didn't flow as well and fell into 'generic' territory. So what does the stupid cunt do? Buys me the 360 version. And then to add insult to injury he's removed the purchase seal (GAME seal all their things so you can't return them if you just finish it quickly, the seal has to be intact) and 'lost' the receipt, probably in an ill concieved attempt to cover up the fact that it's a pre-owned copy, despite him forgetting to remove the pre-owned label from the back of the box thus rendering his endeavours entirely pointless. So I can't even swap it over for the playable version. What a fucking waste of time and resources. Fuck Christmas and everything it stands for. Fuck it right up the arse. I go the extra mile to be nice for once and what do I get out of it? Cheap worthless crap and a chest infection. And the best part? I have to go to work tomorrow. Oh fucking joy. FUCK EVERYTHING. Especially all those whose parents actually give a shit about them.


Wow, your father is a "stupid cunt", for getting you a game that you showed interest in, but ended up getting it on 360 (OH NOES), and didn't really like. A travesty. Atleast he got something you were interested in, as opposed to random game off the shelf. And who the fuck cares if it's used? Video games are expensive, and if it works, it works.

I see all these kids, getting hundreds of dollars of shit, while I've got 1 thing (and it will be the only thing; 50$ gift card), and I'm damn grateful. Christmas isn't about getting all your fucking toys and goodies, you should appreciate what you get regardless. This thread is a testament to how spoiled kids are these days, and unappreciative they are, despite all the economic troubles people are facing. Props to those who appreciate what they get, and don't cry when it doesn't go down how they want.


----------



## kingofgamesgx (Dec 25, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> kingofgamesgx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol i have been getting that quite abit actually


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Dec 25, 2010)

What I got, is likely a lot more than I have earned.

Not been a totally Christmassy individual, and thus I broke down crying when my wife gave me this awesome cross stitch she had taken 2 months to make for me (totally in secret too). It's a dragon drinking hot chocolate with the writing 'why hoard gold when you can hoard chocolate'. It's totally me as I am both a role gamer and obsessed with chocolate.

In gaming, I got BBC Battlefield Academy expansion Blitzkrieg France (PC title from Slitherine).
Plus lots of forms of chocolate and a couple of models I had my eye on.


----------



## geminisama (Dec 25, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> What I got, is likely a lot more than I have earned.
> 
> Not been a totally Christmassy individual, and thus I broke down crying when my wife gave me this awesome cross stitch she had taken 2 months to make for me (totally in secret too). It's a dragon drinking hot chocolate with the writing 'why hoard gold when you can hoard chocolate'. It's totally me as I am both a role gamer and obsessed with chocolate.
> 
> ...


Posts like this give me hope, and make me feel warm.


----------



## Potticus (Dec 25, 2010)

geminisama said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I second that, someone who understands the true emotions Christmas is supposed to give. Congrats to you, and your wife sounds like a wonderful lady, cheers


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 25, 2010)

You want to know what I got for fucking Christmas?

Nothing, and my dad suddenly decides that he wants to get divorced from my mom.

Fuck Christmas. Fuck it all to hell.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Dec 25, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> You want to know what I got for fucking Christmas?
> 
> Nothing, and my dad suddenly decides that he wants to get divorced from my mom.
> 
> Fuck Christmas. Fuck it all to hell.


I don't think christmas had anything to do with that.


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 25, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me, it did.

They started arguing the fuck out of the reasons of what to do for money and things (related to Christmas) as we are in a tight spot. Several minutes later, things get thrown. Now, I'm just pissed.

Also, depressed as all hell.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Dec 25, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I'm sorry.

I don't celebrate Christmas, so guess what I got.
Drum roll's please.
Nothing.
But to be honest, I don't really care, my birthday's in 3 days anyway.


----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2010)

I got a chocolate.


----------



## Matthew (Dec 25, 2010)

Didnt get much, the most interesting thing was a swiss army knife, my sister got a kindle. Granted I got a £600 laptop recently.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Dec 25, 2010)

So I told my GF I needed more storage space for my Wii backups. Her mom asked her what i wanted for Christmas so she told her to get me an 8GB SD card for my backups.....siiigh....atleast its class 4!


----------



## geminisama (Dec 25, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Christmas is a stressing time, with the monetary obligations of society. One of the main things couples fight over is money, too. Hopefully they'll makeup, as that's something couples tend to do, especially when stressed. Have hope, man.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 25, 2010)

My wife got me: 

$25 and $50 PSN cards
a GPS (TomTom)
Killzone 2 for PS3
Black Ops for PS3
Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit for PS3
a Rocawear Jacket


And I would have settled with nothing at all, because seeing my son open his presents and play with his new toys is a christmas present enough.


----------



## rashef (Dec 25, 2010)

A pair of leather gloves (the winter keep your hands warm kind).


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Dec 25, 2010)

A PS3 Slim 160Gb with Heavenly Sword and Uncharted (actually this was a gift I made for myself xD).
Then some monkey from parents and the Indiana Jones Boxset.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 25, 2010)

Bottle of cognac
Bottle of tequila
Socks & kegs
Smallville season 8 DVD boxset
Iron Man 2 DVD
Mysterious Cites of Gold DVD boxset

As a bonus I was given a pre-owned but unused Gerber Multitool.

Tonights plans involve getting drunk wearing nothing but underwear and taking something to pieces while watching a DVD.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 25, 2010)

Clothes (a dress shirt and a tie).  

Hey, at least it's better than nothing.


----------



## Westside (Dec 25, 2010)

...sigh...  A porno mag...  University buddies are so awesome.../sarcasm


----------



## pristinemog (Dec 25, 2010)

Nothing, as it keeps me in the clear from having to get anyone else anything. I've got more than enough money to buy the things I want myself ;D


----------



## unnkown95 (Dec 25, 2010)

pristinemog so selfish


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 25, 2010)

pristinemog said:
			
		

> Nothing, as it keeps me in the clear from having to get anyone else anything. I've got more than enough money to buy the things I want myself ;D



Do you make your workers work on Christmas day?
----


-Lots of candy/chocolate
-Pretty nice quality remote control helicopter. Decently sized.
-500GB portable hard drive ( a very nice one).
-wireless 360 controller (my 2nd one finally crapped out).
-Grad-photo tree ornament
-$145 from relatives
-$230 'christmas bonus' from my job.
-A sweet, huge cook book.
-42" Full-HD LCD TV (I nearly exploded from surprise and excitement for this. For years i've used a crappy old standard def TV that's less then half the size)

With the money I got (and have saved) i'll be spending it on:
-PS3 20GB, used.
-500GB hard drive for my PS3
-Several games i've yet to fully decide, besides Demon's Souls. I won't be buying any PS3 games except that and Tales of Graces F. (though ToG F will be in the far off future)


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Dec 25, 2010)

what I got:

50$ giftcard to pacsun
nice shirt i like
cologne
assassins creed brotherhood 360
electric blanket 
belt
$50
and somwhere around 100-200$ from other side of the family, haven't been informed of the amount yet

pretty good haul


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 25, 2010)

The haul:

PS2 + MGS 1 & 2, LOTR 2 & 3, SW BF 2.
NERF Recon and Longshot(sacrificed for PSP, I'm sick of NERF and their jam prone crap...)

A bunch of other stuff, a new mic and mic stand...



Spoiler



AND A HALO 3 SPECIAL EDITION XBOX 360.



BEST. CHRISTMAS. EVER.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Dec 25, 2010)

My total was $230, more than I was expecting. I was hoping to get an iPod Touch, but the 8GB is _on sale_ for $280. I'm going to buy the special edition DSi XL bundle tomorrow, and sell the Mario Kart DS cartridge on ebay or something because not only do I have a flashcard, but a cartridge of MKDS that came in the Phat bundle 5 years ago. I then plan to get a 1 month Runescape membership (lulz), and a CC Pro so I suck less at Monster Hunter Tri. (Going to start playing that game again)


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 25, 2010)

a house of friends

some alot of Wine

got some material stuff from a brother, HDMI cable, 360 receiver thingy for PC, and he got me a bunch of steam games, i gifted him Black Ops for PC, far as i went 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merry Christmas everyone !


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 25, 2010)

red dead redemption w/ hillcoat movie bundle (360)
red dead redemption undead nightmare (360)

back the future trilogy blu-ray

2GB ram for my computer
happague 2250 tv tuner / dvr
lg blu-ray burner (also included a pair of anaglyph glasses and powerdvd 9 3d edition for free)

16GB sony ms pro duo for my psp

$25 amex gift card
$30 bestbuy gift card

bean bag chair


----------



## Hakoda (Dec 25, 2010)

In total I've gotten:

lovely letter/card from my girlfriend
pair of warm gloves
Russian candy
Samsung PL200 Digital Camera (14.2MP & 7x zoom)
8GB Class 10 Patriot LX Series SD for camera
socks
jeans
long sleeved shirt
book
$15 iTunes card & another $10 iTunes card but I scratched too hard on the $10 one and messed up the code (stupid of me) :/
6 packs of Tolberone chocolate
Yamaha 4C Alto Sax mouthpiece

bound to get two more a Christmas party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Ace (Dec 25, 2010)

TBH, I feel spoiled with what I got...
-Brand new wristwatch. Very shiny, very large. (Great present from my sister)
-Teamug, for the days I wake up 5 minutes before the last train to school leaves. (possibly the most useful thing I got. Thanking my grandmother for that)
-3 albums: "Scabdates" by The Mars Volta, "In/Casino/Out" by At The Drive-in, and "Takk..." by Sigur Rós (Being a musical enthusiast and proghead, this was an amazing present, and a great surprise from my brother)
-Android phone: ZTE Blade. (This was the big one for me. Desperate need a of a phone + utter functionality and cheapness = a great gift from my parents)
- ~150 USD from grandpa and my parents. I really don't feel like I'll need the money, though... it's too much


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 26, 2010)

My total haul:
4 books by Cory Doctorow
A few more books by wondermark.
2 t-shirts.
Pacman boxers >_<
Pencils >_>
Humble Indie Bundles
$15 gift card to wal-mart
Rubiks Cube thingy
Dell XPS L501X - Quad core i5s /w 4gb of ram, 500gb hdd, runs practically everything. http://www.techenclave.com/reviews-and-pre...01x-180673.html
Cooling pad.
Escargo Express messenger bag
Machine of Death book
Nerdkit electronics kit
Tons of candy
Some pins, patches and stuff Fangamer throws in.

My parents were mean and gave me like 5 small-medium presents first, then gave me the awesome laptop after watching me utterly fail at hiding my disappointment.


----------



## granville (Dec 26, 2010)

I was definitely spoiled this year. Several of these things i didn't get specifically today, but they were considered either Christmas presents or my birthday (which is coming next week).

- New fast laptop (This)
- Samsung Fascinate (Android) with Verizon (though i've had it for a few months, it was still part of the holiday presents)
- 10 day trip to Walt Disney World (WOOHOO) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




- Some new clothes that actually FIT me, definitely not ungrateful (lost a ton of weight and can't wear that old elephant skin anymore)
- Fantasia bluray (love that movie)

One of mom's Christmas presents from me was being pushed around Disney in the wheelchair lol! She had a knee injury a while ago and was having issues walking (huge place i'm sure you know), so i rented her a wheel chair and pushed her around the entire park. Pretty exhausted myself right now, but i'm not really complaining. Probably good for me, and it's fucking Disney World after all! I also handed over my other desktop computer to her since i now have a new laptop (her old pc needs to be donated to the smithsonian).


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 26, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> 2GB ram for my computer


actually scratch the ram, its busted

I guess thats what I get when I buy off of amazon marketplace with a new sellers account and a used product


----------



## Scott-105 (Dec 26, 2010)

So I really got spoiled this year...My sister finally got out of university and she had a lot of money to spare, and I mean A LOT!!!

So, just from her I got, 2 expensive sweaters, $50, a movie, an xbox game. Also, a 40" television. That wasn't just for me though, it was more for the whole family.

From everyone else I got

Kinect (Surprisingly, it's REALLY fun)
RDR:Undead Revolution
$200
2 more sweaters
A t shirt
Chocolate 
$20 cineplex gift card
Skittles

I got a lot more than I was expecting, and it was a great Christmas


----------



## Devin (Dec 26, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> A Kinect w/ Kinect Adventures
> Kinect Game: Motion Sports
> PS3 120 GB
> Wii
> ...


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 26, 2010)

And The Winner Is....
RoxasIsSora






 Lucky bastard

But seriously you had an awesome christmas


----------



## Devin (Dec 26, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> And The Winner Is....
> RoxasIsSora
> 
> 
> ...



Psh. Did you see the post with the guy that got a Sony Plasma 3D TV? O-o


----------



## Scott-105 (Dec 26, 2010)

A lot of people got pretty lucky this year. I'm REALLY happy with what I got


----------



## geminisama (Dec 26, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saying psh to offset the fact you just got over $1,200+ worth of shit?


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 26, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. You're kinda late to the generation, though. Glad everyone had a great Christmas, and for the others, quit whining.


----------



## Scott-105 (Dec 26, 2010)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> RoxasIsSora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He already had an xbox. Him and I game together sometimes. I guess he was just lucky enough to get an upgrade.


----------



## Xale (Dec 26, 2010)

Things were unfair for me, my sister and i went to my fathers house christmas eve, he gave us both a present. I got a jacket thats obviously a hand-me-down, and my sister got an iPod Touch. So unfair


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Dec 26, 2010)

Let's see

Dreamcast with 3 controllers, 2 memory cards, and 2 games.
$70
New electronic musical keyboard
Some cool punch out wooden puzzles
X-Ball
Some weird scratch out art thing
undershirts

Cool stuff!


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 26, 2010)

I got 55$ in cash. And a 35$ Visa giftcard. I'll probably use 5$ to get a subway or something.


----------



## Potticus (Dec 26, 2010)

It just kills me that people come and bitch online about their family Christmas.  I realize financially some families can't afford to give their kids as nice as Christmas as other, but seriously guys, complaining on the temp?

This thread wasn't meant to start jealousy, just to share what people got.
I will say I am sorry to some people who's parents did give the shaft or made their Christmas hell.


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 26, 2010)

$140
Sony bluetooth headset for ps3
deodorant
coffee mug with my name on it

Overall, a kinda crappy year for me but nevertheless, I am still grateful as there are people who can't even afford a healthy lifestyle.

A merry Tempmas to you all and may you all continue to find happiness.

(crappy year because last christmas was my first christmas that my parents split up and I got $200 from each of them and a few other things)


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 26, 2010)

Gaming PC, some clothes, and $50. Took me a hell lot of time to get this up and running. But it was all worth it!


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 26, 2010)

Got a new jacket, cause I really needed a new one.
3 Month Xbox Live Subscription
$125 in cash
Like...15 pounds of candy...I dunno why. My GF's family is weird like that.
Drunk
And a giftcard to get some groceries, which seems like a holiday buzzkill, but I really need food.


----------



## Devin (Dec 26, 2010)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> Nice. You're kinda late to the generation, though. Glad everyone had a great Christmas, and for the others, quit whining.



Yeah, I already had a Arcade XBOX 360, release date Wii, and another 120 GB PS3. I have no clue why I got another set, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## kingofgamesgx (Dec 27, 2010)

kingofgamesgx said:
			
		

> Samsung 63" 1080P 8000 series 3D Plasma TV
> Tv wall mount
> Sony sound bar
> 3D blu ray player
> ...



+
500GB external hard drive
4GB class 10 micro SD

man i had a good holiday season this year


----------



## Potticus (Dec 27, 2010)

kingofgamesgx said:
			
		

> kingofgamesgx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No shit? lmao
that's better than every Christmas I've ever had put together. lol congrats with it all.


----------



## kingofgamesgx (Dec 27, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> kingofgamesgx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol thanks and i don't think this one will ever be topped


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 27, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> I'm bored so I will list everything I got precisely.
> 
> Half Life 2
> Humble Indie Bundle 2
> ...



Just got a few more books.

The Alchemist
The Phantom of the Opera
Scott Pilgrim #1
Divine Comedy
Little Prince

I didn't really need anything since I got a $300 dollar netbook a few weeks ago. (20% off too, Black Friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## iSneeze (Dec 27, 2010)

iPhone 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Too bad all the shops here in the UAE are sold out so I'm currently on a waiting list :/
Also got an Xbox 360 controller, Xbox 360 headphones+mic, and a 1 year subscription to Xbox live gold.
And of course the R4i Gold from GBAtemp


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 27, 2010)

Well my present was 2 very nice specialty beers from a local brewery (an actual monestary!)
My other present was €50, but I send that to my exwife and my kid ^^

Gave myself a 2TB external HDD though so that was cool, and my other present was new internet which actually sucks


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Dec 27, 2010)

$200 from my grandparents and a trip to Tahoe with my family, plus a snowboard lesson.


----------



## Maplemage (Dec 27, 2010)

Got a PS3 three weeks before Christmas =D


----------



## tijntje_7 (Dec 27, 2010)

I actually got something this year.
-Chocolate... ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gratz to those who got 300" über tv's and 5 ps4's ;P


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 27, 2010)

Huh...

New navigation system
-Socks
-Excercise Equipment
-Skullcandy headphones
-T-shirt
-Toothbrush set (big fancy electric type) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-$3000 USD in raw cash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*goes back to singing Christmas carols*


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Dec 27, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> chao1212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you already had all three consoles, and you got another set........ 
Damn you I say! Damn you!


----------



## prowler (Dec 27, 2010)

Left for Dead 1&2
Bayonetta
Vanquish
Final Fantasy XIII (Haven't a clue why I got it)
Oblivion
Fallout 3
Dragon Age
Lost Planet 2
Sims 3
(All Xbox)

2100 Xbox Points
- Scott Pilgrim
- Super Meat Boy
- Some avatar crap
The one thing I forgot before I wasted the rest of the points was the Vanquish DLC, fuu-.

Ellie Goulding - Bright Lights
40 fags
and a new phone.


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 27, 2010)

150$ I really needed, thanks mom and dad! and a massive hangover.


----------



## Demonbart (Dec 27, 2010)

25 euros and a chocolate santa clause doll.
But we don't really celebrate christmas with presents, we have sinterklaas for that.
The 25 euros was more of a new year's bonus from my grandparents anyway


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 29, 2010)

i got pokemon black & a xbox 360


----------



## mightymage (Jan 11, 2011)

pokemon stadium 2
street fighter iv te stick
mass effect 2
mame arcade machine
ddr arcade pads x2
voucher for a free flying lesson


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 11, 2011)

mightymage said:
			
		

> *pokemon stadium 2*
> street fighter iv te stick
> mass effect 2
> mame arcade machine
> ...


Dear Christ, yes.


----------

